#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Ali-Kali

## Asoka

Уважаемые знатоки, может быть, кто-нибудь знает как правильно читается мантра али-кали. А ещё лучше может быть у кого-то найдётся звуковой файл с образцом чтения и произношения для не специалистов по санскриту.

На курсы санскрита заранее прошу не отправлять.

----------


## Юй Кан

Может, пригодитсяч учебник санскрита, где на примерах объясняется и произношение звуков?
http://daolao.ru/Sanskrit/kochergina...nik_sanskr.zip

----------

Asoka (15.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Алфавит деванагари с произношением.
Только в али-кали там ещё "кша" добавлена.

Здесь тоже есть санскритский алфавит с произношением:
http://acharya.iitm.ac.in/sanskrit/sans.php?lnum=0

----------

Asoka (15.02.2011), Joy (23.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Asoka

Спасибо всем отозвавшимся .

Вот ещё сам нашёл алфавит , качается по ссылке, читается вроде на манер али-кали, но половины букв нет.

[URL="http://ifolder.ru/21908361"]

С точки зрения сайта dandaron.ru должно быть так.

ОМ А АA | И ИИ | У УУ | РИ РИИ | ЛИ ЛИИ | Е АИ | О АУ | АМ АХ | КА КХА ГА ГХА НГА | ЦА ЦХА ДЖА ДЖХА НЯ | ТА ТХА ДА ДХА НА | ТА ТХА ДА ДХА НА | ПА ПХА БА БХА МА | Я РА ЛА ВА | ЩА ША СА | ХА КША ХУМ ХУМ ПХАТ СВАХА |

----------


## Буль

> ОМ А АA | И ИИ | У УУ | РИ РИИ | ЛИ ЛИИ | Е АИ | О АУ | АМ АХ | КА КХА ГА ГХА НГА | ЦА ЦХА ДЖА ДЖХА НЯ | ТА ТХА ДА ДХА НА | ТА ТХА ДА ДХА НА | ПА ПХА БА БХА МА | Я РА ЛА ВА | ЩА ША СА | ХА КША ХУМ ХУМ ПХАТ СВАХА |


Жуткое дело! Эти слоги что-нибудь означают?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Жуткое дело! Эти слоги что-нибудь означают?


Это санскритский алфавит, кроме крайних ОМ и ХУМ ХУМ ПХАТ СВАХА.

----------

Joy (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------

